# Google Maps can see it!



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So these two are sitting on the race track they have created around my greenhouse, it's so large that I saw it today on Google maps. I'm thinking about bricking it this summer to cut down on mud.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 412601
> 
> So these two are sitting on the race track they have created around my greenhouse, it's so large that I saw it today on Google maps. I'm thinking about bricking it this summer to cut down on mud.


I'd worry about injuries on brick. A toenail getting caught, or slamming into hard, etc


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We have other old brick walkways throughout the yard that they have to use to access the back. I use a sand/mortar mix and everything is level when I'm done, they've been fine so far, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

As long as the brick is tightly laid and smooth as possible there shouldn't be any issues, but paving it in concrete would be smoother. I have heard that paw pads can easily be ripped when playing on brick or concrete when quickly turning or playing rough on it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: To funny! 

Show us a picture when you have the raceway bricked!


----------



## ARshuter (Mar 3, 2017)

Don't forget to bank the corners.:grin2:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

ARshuter said:


> Don't forget to bank the corners.:grin2:


Good idea, because they need to go faster..:wink2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine did that around the fire pit. They made it perfect for me to fill in with stone. I didn't have to do anything, seriously nothing.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 412601
> 
> So these two are sitting on the race track they have created around my greenhouse, it's so large that I saw it today on Google maps.


How cool is that!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

reminded me to check our property on the satellite maps. I've had some pleasant surprises before, like seeing my mom sitting in the front yard reading (no, couldn't read her book no matter how much I zoomed in)

So your dogs just added some dog artwork to your landscape.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just trying to save you time by leveling it for you. Thoughtful pups!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe if I lay a snacks along a path from the greenhouse to the garden, they can clear that for me too! I think I have some planning to do.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Maybe if I lay a snacks along a path from the greenhouse to the garden, they can clear that for me too! I think I have some planning to do.


That's actually pretty cheap labor for a highly skilled work team ! LOL


----------

